
Lexical differential highlighting instead of syntax highlighting - nemoniac
https://wordsandbuttons.online/lexical_differential_highlighting_instead_of_syntax_highlighting.html
======
Freak_NL
It's an interesting solution, just not one I would apply to code. Try it
(bottom of that page) with a bit of Java or any other higher level language:
the results border on an angry fruit salad, rather than increased clarity.

For datasets containing a large number of similar looking codes (similar to
the author's assembly example) this is a nice solution though.

